# riamuzed?



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,a little,but i r also amazed...lol

look's like pete has issued a challenge:









he want's me to smoke some fine cigars:









then get liquored up,so i forget who sent the cigars:









what he don't know,is that zilla just got back from mardi gras:









and as soon dr bomb gets back from his underground doctor convention,i'm sure the challenge will be accepted!!

thanks for the great bomb pete!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

My God Pete, you've officially lost it. Great bomb though and I can't wait to see Ron/Zilla/Dr. Bomb's response!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

No shame in admitting that you Sirs are in a whole other class of bombing then I. Truly amazing package!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh...





My...





God...






mg:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

1st off: Pete, you are insane.

2nd: I dont wanna know what Zilla did to get those mardi gras beads! :biglaugh:

but yea, my $$ is on Ron. Anyone wanna bet against him???


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont think thats a whiskey to be enjoyed neat.....54% good gravey thats gonna burn. on the bright side take a sip toast cigar foot repeat till cigar is lit or you cant stand.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow!:jaw:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

what the......that's not the font of my bomb note or the picture.....and I only know one twisted little maniac who puts BOOM!!! under his picture and goes goofy for Springbank......

*BRAAAAAAAAAAAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!*

Pinhead Jr.: "What's wrong, Pops?....the veins in your head are popping and the pins are falling out."

Herfabomber: "The mouse just set me up by sending a nuclear warhead to Shuckins under the pretense that I was calling him out to become the Alpha Bomber."

Pinhead Jr.: "So, that's why Pinky was snooping around in the mailroom and the weapons locker when they were here for that meeting?"

Herfabomber: "Yes, Junior....he was trying to make a replica of my bomb note and assess my ordinance inventory to make it look like an authentic Herfabomb....this was his "Operation:Subterfuge"...I think he got the idea from a James Bond movie."

Pinhead Jr.: "So, what now, Pops?.....back to the Beta site?"

Herfabomber: "The Beta site is far too close, Junior...we're going to have to go to the Gamma site and hope it's outside of the blast radius."

Pinhead Jr.: "You don't sound too sure about that, Pops."

Herfabomber: "This is Shuckins and Zilla and Dr Bomb I'm talking about, Junior....I suggest you start packing and alert the Geezers and Orphans...we're in "Majorly Screwed" mode as of this moment."

Pinhead Jr.: "Okay, Pops, but can't you convince them not to attack?"

Herfabomber: "I have enough trouble trying to get you to do your homework....now start packing!"

<sigh>...I really really really really hate that little freakin' mouse.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

... and the plot thickens opcorn:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I think maybe some of those pins have caused Pete's brains to leak out. Beautiful cigars though. I have a feeling we will see the bottle and a couple of those cigars on a v-herf soon.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Back in my day, bombs consisted of 5 smokes and a nice lil note. You all are truly outta my league. lol. On a side note, a certain group of somebodys need to put an end to Pinheads and Mouseys reign of Terror !!!!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> a certain group of somebodys need to put an end to Pinheads and Mouseys reign of Terror !!!!!


All in good time my Brother, all in good time.

Actually, it may a lot easier than you think....


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, double post


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This is awesome! Way to go Brain. F'ing priceless

On another note, enjoy those sticks and whiskey Ron.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

IBEW said:


> All in good time my Brother, all in good time.
> 
> Actually, it may a lot easier than you think....


How about now ? to soon ? Now ? Ok, now ? come on !!! now ?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweet hit! Enjoy the goodies Ron!!! Pete, it was nice knowing you Bro!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Back in my day, bombs consisted of 5 smokes and a nice lil note. You all are truly outta my league. lol. On a side note, a certain group of somebodys need to put an end to Pinheads and Mouseys reign of Terror !!!!!


yeah, but the ZK are too busy sneakin' up on Noobs in the NST to take on me and the mouse....plus, you also have to consider that if the mouse and I are willing to go to the lengths that we do just to try and destroy each other, think what we'll do to you furry hooligans if you experience a temporary lapse of Sanity and decide to come after us.

now, I ask you...is all that potential pain and suffering really worth the risk?

I can't speak for you guys, but I know the mouse and me will have fun:evil:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Good lord you guys are completely and totally insane.

Really.
Seek help!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Reino said:


> Sweet hit! Enjoy the goodies Ron!!! Pete, it was nice knowing you Bro!


*Brain: *That's right... "*Pete*, it was nice knowing you Bro!"...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but the ZK are too busy sneakin' up on Noobs in the NST to take on me and the mouse....plus, you also have to consider that if the mouse and I are willing to go to the lengths that we do just to try and destroy each other, think what we'll do to you furry hooligans if you experience a temporary lapse of Sanity and decide to come after us.
> 
> now, I ask you...is all that potential pain and suffering really worth the risk?
> 
> I can't speak for you guys, but I know the mouse and me will have fun:evil:


Nah we wont kick a man when hes down. I mean you did just call out the alpha male. I wish you luck, however I dont think it'll do ya any good.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *That's right... "*Pete*, it was nice knowing you Bro!"...


yuk it up now, mouse, cuz if you think you're gonna escape this little escapade of yours unscathed, then you're as bad at making assumptions as you are at making Herfabombs..this little fracas of ours has just veered off onto an entirely new avenue of Insanity, cuz if you think you've pissed me off in the past, you ain't seen nothin' yet.

Operationayback is a Bitch is now fully underway and survival is not an option..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

oh this is gonna be good!! Shoot out at the OK Corral on steroids. And if you really wanted to take out the mouse and the pincushion, then sneaking things in behind Ron's destruction would get them before they could rebuild.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy Crap!

Operationayback could throw the entire planet off it's axis!

SUBSCRIBED!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> oh this is gonna be good!! Shoot out at the OK Corral on steroids. And if you really wanted to take out the mouse and the pincushion, then sneaking things in behind Ron's destruction would get them before they could rebuild.


interesting notion in theory, but in practice, it's not that simple....me and the mouse live by a very simple code, which is "get destroyed, then rebuild and live to Destroy another day"....it's worked for us so far and I don't see that changing anytime in the near future.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


>


This made me laugh out loud!!!

Nice job Pete ... Er Brain... I'll miss you guys!

Squids still rule!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> interesting notion in theory, but in practice, it's not that simple....me and the mouse live by a very simple code, which is "get destroyed, then rebuild and live to Destroy another day"....it's worked for us so far and I don't see that changing anytime in the near future.


just a theory indeed. I lack the arsenal to even attempt such a notion. We all have to start somewhere, but plan for oh so much more .

Best of luck on rebuilding after this one hits though. I cannot wait to see what is heading your way.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i spent some time thinking about how to deal with this,and figured i just needed to do what comes natural,because in the words of my childhood hero "i yam what i yam"...

so,i give to you,the ballad of ian and pete:

ian and pete are bombers you see
the baddest on PUFF they say
it started as fun,they were laughing tee hee
and everything was hunky dory that day

they decided to bomb shuckins one day
caught off guard,and taken by surprise
cause zilla was partying and dr bomb was away
i opened the box,and nearly lost my eyes

a crowd quickly gathered,the puffers started cheering
singing their praises,with oh my's and oh no's
making ian and pete worry,getting them to fearing
knowing shuckins would retaliate,cause that how he rolls

dr bomb has returned,zilla says grrrrrrrr
i reckon pins will be flying,along with chunks of fur
in the end all will be fine and well
cause shuckins will be having a big LOL...

9405 5036 9930 0423 5862 65
9405 5036 9930 0423 5862 10


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i spent some time thinking about how to deal with this,and figured i just needed to do what comes natural,because in the words of my childhood hero "i yam what i yam"...
> 
> so,i give to you,the ballad of ian and pete:
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Those are both going to Pete, right?!?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

YES! A Shuckins song/poem and 2 DC's for colossal nukes. I love this forum!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so does this count as a success or a fail? i mean you did get pete nuked but happened to be targeted as well.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Those are both going to Pete, right?!?


ummmmmmmmm...no, you little freakin' mouse....I don't have fur..you do, so thanks to your stupid antics, we're both up to our necks in it.

not only are we gonna get destroyed beyond recognition, but it was done to music...are you happy now?

yeah....good plan you had there, you little freakin' mouse.

Operation:Subterfuge, my ass!!!!!!...more like Operation:Screw the pooch


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> so does this count as a success or a fail? i mean you did get pete nuked but happened to be targeted as well.


this was neither a success nor a failure, Kev...this is what's known in common jargon as a "colossal cluster you-know-what"


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I though that Pete was smarter than that...guess I thought wrong.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guess I should have read the whole thread first..well played ian! Lmao


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but the ZK are too busy sneakin' up on Noobs in the NST to take on me and the mouse....plus, you also have to consider that if the mouse and I are willing to go to the lengths that we do just to try and destroy each other, think what we'll do to you furry hooligans if you experience a temporary lapse of Sanity and decide to come after us.
> 
> now, I ask you...is all that potential pain and suffering really worth the risk?
> 
> I can't speak for you guys, but I know the mouse and me will have fun:evil:


The only Pain would be the Pain you would be in...and the suffering would be the Mouse gasping for air.... So, yes...it would be worth it !


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Guess I should have read the whole thread first..well played ian! Lmao


if you had read the whole thread first, we'd all be asking "okay, who is this impostor and what happened to the real Captain Ass?"ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Epic fail!!!

Zilla says boom!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Packerjh said:


> Epic fail!!!
> 
> Zilla says boom!


Opps this whole thread just went into full retard!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> Opps this whole thread just went into full retard!


Captain ass joined the party. It happens. oke:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Captain ass joined the party. It happens. oke:


Baaaahahaha ! Sorry Kipp, but thats funny ! :hug:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Baaaahahaha ! Sorry Kipp, but thats funny ! :hug:


that's cuz all great humor has elements of truth to it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

F*ck off Dan and Keith! (now, I would never say that to someone like Shuckins...because, you know...I am scared sh*tless of him!)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

x6ftundx said:


> Opps this whole thread just went into full retard!


You NEVER go full retard!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> You NEVER go full retard!!


Tell Kipp that......


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Poor Kipp.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Poor Kipp.


Don't cry for me Malaguti...the truth is...I can handle it! LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, F*ck Kipp !!! lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, in the missile control room of the Gamma site, which is an exact duplicate only infinitely more fortified, of the soon-to-be annihilated Alpha and Beta sites of the secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of the Herfabomber...

Herfabomber: "Geezer, what's the status of Shuckins' missile?"

Geezer: "It's course is holding steady, Mr Herfabomber sir....at it's current rate of speed it will make impact at the Alpha site in less than 18 hours."

Herfabomber: "And still no luck in jamming it's guidance system and redirecting the missile towards the mouse?"

Geezer: "I'm afraid not, Sir......this guidance system is extremely sophisticated and unlike anything I've ever seen before....even the mouse would be impressed."

Herfabomber: "Screw the mouse...his stupidity got him exactly what he deserves, but he's part cockroach so I'm fairly certain he'll manage to survive, somehow..and if he doesn't, I'll kill him over and over again in the Afterlife."

Geezer: "Don't be so negative, Mr Herfabomber sir.....the Gamma site is extremely well-fortified....we could withstand a nuclear holocaust."

Herfabomber: "This is Shuckins we're talking about, Geezer....a nuclear holocaust is a 4th of July fireworks display compared to what he's capable of....I just pray we're far enough away from the epicenter of the blast."

a different Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, sir....your missile has been loaded and is ready to be launched."

Herfabomber: "Excellent, Geezer..stand by for further instructions."

a different Geezer: "Yes, Sir"

Geezer: "Is this missile launch a good idea, Sir?....this really won't prove anything."

Herfabomber: "On the contrary, Geezer....we may very well meet our end as a result of the mouse's inept attempts to fashion a Herfabomb.....that is not acceptable to me, so I'll show that maniacal minstrel from Tennessee what a real Herfabomb is....every great artist wishes to leave a true masterpiece behind before the end is near, this will be mine....this be my Beethoven's 9th...my Sistine Chapel....my Dogs playing Poker......my Simpson's Halloween Special.."

Geezer: "I think I get the point, Sir."

Herfabomber: "Good...set the coordinates....The Master Blaster will launch soon and I shall have one final act of retribution worthy of The Herfabomber....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

to be continued.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i spent some time thinking about how to deal with this,and figured i just needed to do what comes natural,because in the words of my childhood hero "i yam what i yam"...
> 
> so,i give to you,the ballad of ian and pete:
> 
> ...


*Brain:* One just landed...


----------

